# As a new Roaster, How best to approach & Market yourself to clients?



## Mynameisatlas (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi There! Thank you for reading the post for a start... After a year in the Coffee Industry working Bar being trained to roast, I've finally jumped in and set up my own Roastery (Jan 2020)

We're up and running, we have our blend established and a Decaf to offer too...as well as some Filter options etc, but the question keeping me up at night is am i doing the most effective way of marketing myself to Cafes...Coffee shops etc.

I have currently our Website www.crownandcanvas.co.uk - Facebook/Instagram, but I haven't done any direct marketing (magazines etc)

I'm hoping people in this forum could help point me in the best direction to put my strongest foot forward, I have considered sending 250g Bags to a select bunch of target cafes in a local area but I'm unsure if that is the correct way of approaching, or if its no different to cold calling/junk mail in the Coffee Industry.

Any advise would be welcome, we're roasting small batch (5kg per roast) SCA 84+ coffee's, imported from ethically sourced intermediary's, and I'm personally quite proud of the product, so I'd love to push it as far and wide as possible.

Any help would be great!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd have a quick tweak of your website before you go too much further......

At a very quick glance:
a) Slow.... too much "fancy graphics" that slows it down.....
b) Badly sized fonts.... so that you're text wraps in odd ways...
Not least......

Follow us
Faceboo
k
Instagra
m

and

SINGLE
ORIGIN -
KENYA
(PRODUCTI
ON
SAMPLE)

You really need to get words on a line... not least with all the whitespace surrounding them...

Some of your graphics are so lo-res they are pixelated....

First impressions and all that


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new venture 

Yes, you need to check your website appearance, maybe add more about the beans too. As for marketing, approach local coffee shops, check if they have a reliable supplier etc. If they buy from you share pics of their cafes, equipment etc., create some interest to show you know what you're doing! Post decent photos on your social media accounts, get a following on there. Get a following on here!, that may not be as easy, we know our coffee and what we want from a roaster!


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

What web browser/resolution are you using @Drewster displays fine for me on Google chrome at 1920x1080 and 4k. There is an error on your single origin page where the text runs into the footer, so that needs looking at. I think if you can find a good speciality local coffee shop to work with that would definitely help. I'd been looking round at different roasters/coffee and i noticed a sign outside a local cafe that they where serving coaltown coffee. I went in to give it a try, as it was a coffee i fancied trying and it was genuinely one of the nicest coffee's i've had. (Bearing in mind I'm still a coffee newbie) So i will definitely be picking some up and revisiting that cafe.


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

I think the problem with you webpage may be one of scaling. Looking at the image mildred provided it is 800x572 which i'm guessing is cropped 800x600 ? Personally i quite like the design of your site overall, but that may just be a generational thing. Although it does lack polish.


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

Social media presence and reviews (not sure how reviews work when your main target is B2B, word of mouth?) are key to getting the name of a new business known.

Obviously seeking advice from people here and in industry is a good place to start

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey up and welcome!

We rely on word of mouth. Slow, but most honest. No advertising can do what a happy customer can achieve spreading your message. And you reach mostly local folk - pickup is easier to handle than shipping!

Haven't had a look at your website just yet, how did you build it?
Making use of a specialised website building platform almost guarantees for universal accessibility (browser types, mobile, tablet, etc.) and also lets you preview how your site will look on different devices.

Just one little piece of advice: haste makes waste. And this is true to all aspects of running a business. Take your time and build to last.

Good luck with your venture!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Good luck to you - we're based just four miles up the road from you  See you around!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

on shops and cafes - i was talking to staff in my regular work stop off, they do get lots of bean samples sent to them. pros and cons as I would imagine shops wont get through or sample what they get sent unless it is distinctive somehow. Probably ore easy than cold calling in person, unless that is the in person and passionate pitch stylee you want to make... again they might remember you/the beans you deliver vs another bag of beans in the post.

good luck.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't know if it helped them in the long run but I recall a few roasters offering some very good offers on here, in return for feedback or just the cheap price and the queue seemed to be outside of the online door.

For wholesale, I think it's great if you're perhaps able to approach some people locally to you and start to build a relationship if they're interested but obviously depends on you.

Instagram and facebook are still good online sources I'd expect and obviously making sure your website is nice and easy to discover via google (other search engines are available) and maybe a google my business presence so that people searching locally might see you etc.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Do you have a clear picture about your target market? From your initial post it looks like you are wnating to operate in the B2B market. What do you know about the cafes you want to target? have you had a coffe from them before? do you know who supplies them? Do you know how busy they are? Do their staff care about coffee? Maybe visit each one incognito, order your favourite coffee style, and just sit and watch for a while.

If you want B2B then why not branch out beyond cafes? Local restaurants, small pubs, social clubs, gyms, railway station kiosks, hotels/conference centres....

No need to post your answers! Just pointing out that it wil help if you have a clear idea about how you want to position yourself in the market and who you see as your potential customers.

Hope this helps


----------

